# iBook G4 et sortie Video RCA



## TRN (22 Août 2007)

Bonjour

tout est dans le titre,
quel est l'accessoire parfait et adequate pour mon ancien iBook G4 12" et lui offrir une sortie video RCA...

J'avoue m'y perdre un peu dans l"AppleStore

Merci a vous


----------



## rephilos (23 Août 2007)

Je ne prétends pas que ce soit la meilleure solution, mais je me suis acheté un câble audio avec une prise rca. Il se branche dans la sortie de son de l'ordi et ce n'est pas cher. Il se trouve facilement dans un centre d'électronique. Voir ici

On le voit bien sur l'image grossie.


----------



## ideoblc (23 Août 2007)

Mais il me semble qu'il en ai besoin pour la vid&#233;o... Donc un c&#226;ble audio ne serait pas n&#233;cessaire me semble t'il

Normalement tu dois avoir un c&#226;ble livr&#233; avec ton ibook qui te permet de le connecter un &#233;cran...


----------



## rephilos (23 Août 2007)

C'est vrai, je lis bien ce que je veux voir ces derniers jours!

Je me suis déjà renseigné pour me brancher sur la télévision avec un rca, c'était cher pour l'utilisation que j'aurais fait (environ 30-40euros) et j'ai laissé tombé.


----------



## TRN (23 Août 2007)

Je pense passer par ce type cable (adaptateur)  entre 19 et 22 euros mais voudrait etre sur de la reference avant...

Et savez vous qu'elle definition a t'on sur la video....

Merci encore


----------



## rephilos (23 Août 2007)

Il me semble qu'à partir de ce modèle tu puisses facilement passer sur rca.


----------



## rephilos (23 Août 2007)

Prix en $ CND et site en anglais, désolé.


----------



## rephilos (23 Août 2007)

Je ne connais pas la définition, mais si tu lis les commentaires, les gens semblent ravis du produit.


----------

